

On Google Causing the End of the World - swader
https://medium.com/@bitfalls/cheering-on-the-end-of-the-world-a8c25da5ca0

======
skidoo
This article gave voice to a really big fear of mine. And I am "that guy" who
tries actively to boycott all things Google, even while seeing the futility of
such a measure. But baskets suck for eggs.

